# Running in circles around cage



## alovell (Jan 22, 2017)

I've noticed my oldest hedgehog, Piper who is 2 years old, has been running around her cage at night in circles. She either runs around the whole cage or just runs in circles in one area. I never noticed her doing this in her old cage, which was smaller, but now in her new cage she and her daughter, Lily, have a lot of space so maybe it could just be because it's so spacious? Since she shares a cage and a wheel with Lily I was also thinking it could just be her way of exercising while Lily is using the wheel. I've heard it could be an ear infection so I've tried to see if her head is tilted at all but she runs too fast for me to notice. I'll probably be taking her to the vet for a checkup any way but I just wanted to know if anybody had some tips or advice on why she's begun doing his lately


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

When housing 2 girls together you MUST have 2 wheels, 2 food bowls, 2 water bowls, plenty of hides and toys and the cage must be at least 8sq feet. 

Make sure you check them often because one can become territorial and attack the other one. 

Hedgehogs should not be housed together.


----------

